# VMR | Wheels - Straight Spoke Summer Special + FREE MERCH !!!!!



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Introducing our *Straight Spoke Summer Special!*


For a limited time we are offering *FREE SHIPPING*(up to $99 value) on all of our Straight Spoke wheel styles. 

_** Offer valid from August 13 - 31st 2014 **_

Wheel styles that are included in this deal are:

*V701
V702
V705
V721*












On top of the *FREE SHIPPING*, we are also including our 

*VMR | Wheels - ‘Swag Pack’*

In the ‘Swag Pack’ you will be receiving an assortment of *VMR | Wheels* merchandise that you can rep with pride along side your new set of wheels! Some items in this pack will include:

*VMR | Wheels – Coffee Mug
VMR | Wheels – Flight Tag Keychain
VMR | Wheels – Embroidered Lanyard
VMR | Wheels – Ballpoint Pen
VMR | Wheels – Vinyl Decals (2)*











*V701’s*











*V702’s*











*V705’s*











*V721’s*













_**Items must be IN STOCK (in transit items do not apply)*_

Please contact me directly at *714-442-7916 Ext 103*, email at [B][email protected][/B], or contact any authorized VMR dealer to get more information on this promotional deal!​


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Get your straight spoke promo today!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Dont forget! You can also pair up this summer promo with a wheel and tire package, inquire today!





























_Wheels in above images are Matte Black V701's with Bridgestone Potenza RE-11 tires._


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Custom Powder Coat available upon request!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

*Only 3 (THREE) days left to take advantage of this deal! 
Don't miss out!*






























_*pictured is the V701 in Gloss Anthracite powder coat finish*_​


----------

